# Spots on ears missing hair



## rin2450 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hi all. We have a 10 month old female who is very healthy however we noticed about 4 days ago she started getting small spots on her ears that are dry and flakey. They have no hair and I noticed she now has one on the back of her head. 

Also she just finished her first heat. Although I’m pretty sure that is not a factor. 

I think it’s possibly mites but it could be an allergy as well. I will post photos below. Any help would be awesome!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If it's only on the ears, I would rule out her heat being a factor. Dogs that are prone to demodectic mange, can have flare ups with their heat cycles.
If you notice it around her eyes too. I would have the vet check her.


----------



## rin2450 (Nov 30, 2017)

Thank you very much. We will take her in to have it checked out.


----------

